# interior 249sx



## cstearns22 (Apr 24, 2004)

anyone person, or combinded knowlegde of interior on 240sx, 92, coupe. the car is in need of a new interior. and when i say interior im mean all the interior, everything. i want to fiberglass the dash and all the panels. may be apply some new vinyl in some areas of the paneling. new carpet, seats, headliner, stearing wheel and colume. and all he panels. *any ideas and new or used interior but good condition are more the apperciated.* in need of ideas and knowlegde.
thanxs


----------

